# Inevitable....



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Roughly a month ago, I had to say goodbye to one of my darling cats. My beautiful Oz (the tabby in my avatar) was only 18 months old - it was awful and devastating.

Today the inevitable happened - next week I will be going to get two "unfashionable" youngsters from the sanctuary - both pitch black and overlooked and with a tragic back story. Hope they settle in quickly with my current five (plus the dog), that my semi-feral welcomes them as her babies as she has with others and that my family will feel more complete than it has since my dear Oz died.

How can any cat be regarded as "unfashionable"?


----------



## Daisypoppy (Nov 14, 2013)

That is so sad - Thank you for adopting the unfashionable. 
We just adopted a second kitty from the local animal shelter who was found on the side of the road at age 5 weeks (approximate) next to her dead mom and siblings who were killed by a passing car. Her tail was injured, but she is fine other that that. She is also all black. Her "shaded" past makes it all the more satisfying that we were able to give her a loving warm home


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Who labels any cat as 'unfashionable'? Didn't think animals were considered accessories...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Until I read this forum, I never realized that black cats weren't desired. I once had a beautiful black cat who was beautiful inside and out.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

It's horrifying but apparently generally accepted that blacks and black and whites are less desired by people adopting (or buying). I have three "monochromes" and these two are pure black. It is beyond y comprehension that ANY cat could be regarded as "unfashionable" but it's a harsh reality for shelters and the like. At least these two will have a forever home.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Well congrats on the new additions!! I think black cats are just beautiful, but of course I may be biased... 

Do you have any pictures of the two?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry you lost Oz. I can't imagine how difficult that is.

It is so sad that so many cats are overlooked based on color. I find the same thing - most of the fosters we get are black or black and white. They get stuck in the pet store waiting for homes for the longest and eventually go into foster care for a while to get a break from the cage. The worst part is that they are often overweight after a few months in a cage without much else to do but eat... and the food is cheap so their coats aren't very nice or shiny and they shed lots. Lots of strikes against them. 

So glad that you're giving two of these cats a good home.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

These are slim line and very active - it's a good shelter with lots of play space. I a waiting to hear when I can pick them up. We've picked a name for the girl but are still arguing about the boy!


----------

